
Vinton Cerf: Soaring oil prices could boost Internet - iamelgringo
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hMMOyED1Cw0mlN_v1l05AoqilVPg
======
dangoldin
Nothing too new here. There has been a lot of talk of how the high price of
travel and commuting will encourage people telecommuting and video
conferencing. I, for one, can't wait for this to happen.

The legalization of the virtual corporation in Vermont is a sign of this.

